# Bear Delta V



## dwalk (Dec 2, 2004)

i nearly purchased a delta V when they first came out and to this day i do not understand why i didn't. they didn't make them for more two or three years (if even that as i recall)

it was indeed, considered "advanced" for it's day. the two cams were mounted inboard and the limbs had pullies on the tips and the cam mounts served as string stops.

jennings made a counterpart bow called the Unistar...of which i purchase two of. they had a single inboard cam mounted just below the grip and had only a idler wheel mounted in the split limbs.they were later stolen from me.

the unistar, LTD and delta V were a "riggers nightmare" to look at along with the arrowstar, pse citation, bowning explorer

you might be able to access archives at bear archery to get the info you are seeking.


----------



## Super T (Feb 14, 2009)

talk to swampfrogg. he has pics of one.


----------



## Sid13 (Sep 8, 2006)

Try this link
http://www.archeryhistory.com/compounds/80picsnew/deltav81.jpg


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

dwalk said:


> i nearly purchased a delta V when they first came out and to this day i do not understand why i didn't. they didn't make them for more two or three years (if even that as i recall)
> 
> it was indeed, considered "advanced" for it's day. the two cams were mounted inboard and the limbs had pullies on the tips and the cam mounts served as string stops.
> 
> ...



Man I had my Unistar stolen from me as well, in alabama..? what's up with that, thiefs wanting a unistar? Loved that bow so much I replaced it with two more and then a Whitetail Pinnacle.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

hotfoot360 said:


> Does anyone have pics and/or specs of the old Bear Delta V? I have heard alot about these bows and how they were smokin fast. I just wanted to see one.:wink:


Do a search for Delta V here on the history forum and you find the spec's for this bow...moose


----------



## TheShadowEnigma (Aug 16, 2008)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=797475&highlight=Delta+V

There is a picture of it.


----------



## TrotterMatic (Jan 27, 2008)

*Delta-V and related photos.*

I thought I'd add a few photos regarding the Bear Delta-V. 

Bear Archery licensed the basic design of the Delta-V from my father, George Trotter. 

The photos I've attached shows one of the Trottermatic bows we built before licensing the patents to Bear Archery. This bow was built around 1978. 

The next photo shows the Bear Delta-V of 1981

The next photo shows a prototype of the Phoenix bow of 1990 (At one time this was considered to be the "Delta V Two")

The last photo is of an advertisement for the Phoenix bow. The Phoenix was faster, less expensive, much lighter in weight and much quieter than the Delta-V. (Unfortunately, the Phoenix was never distributed for sale)

By the way, for those with Delta-V bows, I have a Adobe Acrobat (PDF) file of the owners manual. Ask me for it and I'll be glad to e-mail it to you.

Mark Trotter


----------



## xroirat (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow - great information and pix. I have a Delta-V that I purchased perhaps 25 years ago and only shot a few times. My primary bow at that time was a Pronghorn Hunter and then I was working up a Jennings Unistar. I purchased the Delta-V from a guy with a small shop that was going out of business so it was heavily discounted. The unsettling thing about shooting the bow is that the top cam rotates down into the sight picture upon release. I'm just getting back into archery so I'll probably experiment with it some more. Thanks for the posting.
Jim


----------



## TrotterMatic (Jan 27, 2008)

*More Delta V photos.*

For those interested, I have more photos of the Delta V on my website 

www.trottermatic.com

I'll be adding a lot more information in the next few weeks and months as time allows.

Mark


----------



## champus (May 28, 2006)

*impressed*

Speed bow
Adjustable draw stop
No cabel guard
String stopper
Wrap around grip
Low recoil and low noise
The limbs look a little bit like the new limbs from PSE

Wow and all this a long time ago !!!!!!!!!!

Does someone know what the 246 fps with a 540 grain are in modern IBO meassurement ?
I was told 330 fps, is this correct?


----------



## TrotterMatic (Jan 27, 2008)

champus said:


> Speed bow
> Adjustable draw stop
> No cabel guard
> String stopper
> ...


The Phoenix bow ( which was the successor to the Trottermatic and Bear Delta V) had an AMO speed of 246 fps. As far as I know its IBO speed was never measured, but as a WAG I think 325-330 fps wouldn't be far off.


----------



## champus (May 28, 2006)

What was/is the brace hight of the Phoenix ?


----------



## TrotterMatic (Jan 27, 2008)

champus said:


> What was/is the brace hight of the Phoenix ?



I don't have a Phoenix bow available to measure, but I believe the brace height was 8 inches

http://www.trottermatic.com/phoenix_bow

.


----------

